# PC wird zu heiß?



## Bambstyle (12. Juni 2015)

*PC wird zu heiß?*

Hallo zusammen,

Ist mein erster Beitrag hier, und ich hoffe das ich den richtigen Bereich getroffen habe. 

Ich habe nicht soviel Ahnung von PC Hardware und möchte deswegen hier mal nach Rat fragen.

Hier mal mein System was ich mir vor nen halben Jahr selbst zusammen gestellt habe + zusammenbau.

CPU : I7-4790K mit Brocken 2 "scythe ultra kaze 3000"

GPU: Gigabyte D5 X GTX 780 TI WF3

Mainboard: Asus Maximus VII Hero

DDR: D3 16 GB TridentX

Netzteil: be quit Pure Power CM L8 630W ATX

Gehäuse: Cooler Master Silencio 550

Vorne und hinten am Gehäuse natürlich dicke 120er Lüfter verbaut.

Also ich habe das problem das ich glaube das mein PC einfach mal komplett zu heiß wird.
Sobald ich Spiele anmache die doch ein paar Anforderungen haben fängt es an Schwammig zu laufen, auch die Lüfter drehen alle voll auf.

und zb bei Witcher 3 nach 5 Minuten friert dann der komplette PC ein.

Hier mal ein Bild nach 5min Witcher 3 auf low Grafik.

http://i.imgur.com/32DjunV.jpg

Vielen dank schon mal für eure Hilfe.

Gruß
Bamb


----------



## katajama (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC wird zu heiß?*

Also dem Bild nach wird da nichts zu heiß. Alles im grünen Bereich.

Prozessor 76°C und GK 83° C is doch noch ok

Denke mal du hast andere Probleme - Treiber alle aktuell ?

Saugen die Lüfter vorne an und hinten strömt die Luft raus ? raus ?


----------



## drstoecker (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC wird zu heiß?*

Auf de m Bild ist zu erkennen das das Board schon etwas warm wird mit 48grad. Die CPU Spannung unter Last ist auch zu hoch wenn das Teil nicht übertaktet ist. Das Gehäuse was du hast ist glaube ich auch mit matten gedämt das macht die Sache nicht leichter. Die CPU Spannung muss aufjedenfall runter, du musst deinen airflow optimieren und ich glaube deine Grafikkarte trägt auch noch ihren Teil dazubei der wärme betreffend.


----------



## Aldeguerra (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC wird zu heiß?*

CPU (4790k Brocken 2) 67°, GPU (Gigabyte Windforce 780 TI) 83°. Dabei Witcher auf Low. Für meinen Geschmack ist das zu heiß. Spielst du noch andere Spiele? Wenn ja, könntest du dir dort mal die Temperaturen anschauen? Das Silencio ist doch solch ein Gehäuse wie das Fractal R5 oder? Ich vermute, dass sich die Wärme bei dir im Gehäuse staut.


----------



## nonameguzzi (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC wird zu heiß?*

also die Temperatur ist völlig ok, ich komme mit nem Dark Rock Pro 3 in nem offenen Case beim 4770k auch nie und 60°C (Last) und die GPU Temperatur ist völlig ok!
Also ich würde auf andere Sachen tippen, installier mal die aktuellen Treiber


----------



## Bambstyle (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC wird zu heiß?*

Verstehe nicht das die Grafikkarte so warm wird.
Und die hat schon 3 große Lüfter drauf.

Das Gehäuse ist Schallgedämmt jap.  Ich glaube aber das ich da mal zu einen Big Tower wechseln werde.

Das ich nen richtigen Freeze bekomme, also das wirklich der ganze PC nicht mehr reagiert passiert nur bei Witcher 3.

Ich habe am PC selber nichts Hochgestellt. Volt habe ich selber auch nicht verändert.

Macht das vielleicht das Mainboard von Asus selber?


----------



## Aldeguerra (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC wird zu heiß?*

Ein Freund von mir wohnt unterm Dach und hat eine Raumtemperatur von fast 30°. Der kriegt seine Temps auch schwer im Griff  Kann es sein, dass das bei dir auch so der Fall ist?
Er regelt das Problem, in dem er einfach das Seitenteil des Gehäuses abnimmt und hat dann ein ca. 10-15 Grad kühleres System. Vielleicht klappt das ja auch bei dir. 

Was ich von anderen Beiträgen gelesen habe ist bei hohen Temps der 4790k den Vcore so niedrig wie möglich einzustellen zwischen 1,10 und 1,19, je nachdem was halt machbar ist. Das könntest du ja auch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Bambstyle (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC wird zu heiß?*

Hier mal nach 5 min Dragon Age.

Die Temperaturen sind so wirklich okay?

Hab mir schon überlegt zu nem Big Tower zu wechseln und mir so ein Set zu holen Wasserkühlung für den CPU und vielleicht nen Set für die Grafikkarte.


----------



## maCque (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC wird zu heiß?*

Also für ein Gedämmtes Gehäuse mit nur zwei 120mm wundern mich die Temps dann doch nicht mehr so. Wenn es vernünfitg isoliert ist sind die zwei kleinen Lüfter einfach unterdimensioniert. Mehr Airflow wäre hier gut.

Ohne Umbau schaffen Undervolting auf GPU und CPU hier Abhilfe, wäre meine erste Aktion bei der Sache. Danach die üblichen Problemquellen beim aktuellen Witcher ausschließen (was man da so genau alles hat, wissen die Witcherexperten besser als ich).


----------



## RobinsonC (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC wird zu heiß?*

Hallo,
bei dieser CPU ist die VCore, wie sie im anhängenden Bild zu sehen ist, wirklich zu hoch eingestellt. Im BIOS kannst Du den Wert anpassen. Auch wenn das (1.218 - 1.228) der automatisch voreingestellte Wert ist, solltest Du die VCore auf 1.16V runter stellen. Dabei wird der Standarttakt 4.0 - 4.4 GHz der CPU i.d.R. nicht negativ beeinflusst. Dieser Wert ist bei den meisten CPU i4790k auf Prime95 (VERSION 27,9) stabil. Meine kann ich auf 1.13 V runter drehen ohne die CPU an der Leistung zu drosseln. Damit kommst Du aber auf deutlich bessere Werte und ich wage zu behaupten, dass ein Einfrieren damit erledigt sein sollte. Dennoch kannst Du noch mehr für die Kühlung der CPU beitragen, indem die Gehäusedurchlüftung angepasst wird. 2 x 120er sind in der Tat zu wenig. Weitere TempSenkungen sind drin, wenn Du den CPU-Kühler so drehst, dass die Luft des CPU-Lüfters unmittelbar in den entweder rückwärtigen oder oberseitigen Gehäuselüfter geblasen wird.

mfG R.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC wird zu heiß?*

Das Problem wird eher der sich langsam drehende Lüfter, mit seinen 640 RPM sein. 

Entweder stellst Du diesen auf mehr Leistung ein,

oder Du verbaust noch einen zusätzlichen Lüfter.


----------

